# What a beautiful day for....



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo hoo!! :jumping: Poppy had her 10 day check up this afternoon and was pronounced fit for duty :twothumbs: She can now run off lead and jump to her little heart's content (which I did myself for joy on leaving the vets). What an interminable 10 days but what a *gorgeous* early spring day  and the first we've been able to take advantage of....on went the lead...and to Poppy's delight we actually went _past_ the sorry patch of grass that has been the limit of her horizons for so long, we went straight to the fields where she was unleashed hee hee it was magic. The world is a wonderful place  And joy of joys I could reassemble the settee and restore loveliness to the living room, aaah #cakeandacuppa :whoo: 

I've just noticed she's 11 months old today too, I think tonight we need to party like it's 1999 (or until about half ten when I generally collapse).

Here is a happy Poppy with all puppy rights reinstated


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yipeeee congratulations on surviving the post spay keep your puppy calm nightmare 
Enjoy your cakeandcuppa reward.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I get my settee back:twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Shall we celebrate with beer and pizza?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Shall we celebrate with beer and pizza?


You're a very naughty temptress :devil:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I bet Poppy had a fantastic run, its lovely watching them when they have not had the chance to be off lead for a while, you two enjoy your celebrations on your settee but honestly - we won't need to know all about it!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyyy Poppy:jumping::twothumbs: Glad she is all healed up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Woohoo!! Brilliant!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was clearly all the TLC and Florence Nightinggaling all through the nights that has brought about this wonderful outcome. Well done both of you. Enjoy the pizza and beer it is well deserved!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

congratulations Poppy, we are going back to vets on Monday to have Summer's staples removed, so hopefully she will be allowed some running and jumping afterwards, I'm not sure she's enjoyed being so restricted in her activities over the last 8 days :/


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Day ten is the best day ever!! Yay Poppy! And happy 11 months  arty2:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - I can't wait to get ruby done!
The little temptress dogging slut that she is!!!  
Glad poppy is over it and getting back to normal x


----------

